# Shroom vs Vanilla - which is more of a staple?



## SweetCheeks (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't see what the difference is using them as a highlight with the eye ... ? I should add I mean Vanilla PIGMENT.


----------



## Shenanigans (Aug 29, 2008)

I have both, I find Shroom has a grey/pearl undertone to it on my skin, whereas Vanilla pigment is golden/shimmery.  I freaking LOVE Vanilla pigment, I use it almost every day.


----------



## rbella (Aug 29, 2008)

OMG!  I couldn't decide.  That would be like asking me to decide between my husband and my mother.  I love them both!!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 29, 2008)

Shroom as a highlight of cool colors (blue, pink, etc) 
Vanilla as a highlight of warm colors (yellow, green, etc)


----------



## laperle (Aug 29, 2008)

I love shroom more than anything


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 29, 2008)

Vanilla for me, love it. Shroom I don't use that much.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 29, 2008)

Vanilla p/m is much more shimmery. It reflects pink and gold. Shroom is a satin, so it doesn't have much shimmer. It's just a pearly beige.
I think it's good to have them both because I like them for different things.
I prefer Vanilla mostly just as a highlight on the eyes or cheeks, while I like Shroom as both a lid and highlight color.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_OMG!  I couldn't decide.  That would be like asking me to decide between my husband and my mother.  I love them both!!_

 





 Gorgeous!

I love them both, too.


----------



## lvgz (Aug 30, 2008)

i think theyre both staples depending on the look you want that day. shroom is more subtle and neutral imo.


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 30, 2008)

shroom is more versatile & can be used as a highlight with *anything*. vanilla pigment is so shimmery that it kind of limits what you can do with it. if i had to live the rest of my life with only one highlight colour, it would definitely be shroom.


----------



## plastikpony (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_That would be like asking me to decide between my husband and my mother.  I love them both!!_

 





which one's which?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i agree that shroom's more neutral & versatile, & i'd probably reach for it more often.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 30, 2008)

I also have both and love both. Shroom is a great workhorse of an eyeshadow, you can wear it as a highlighter with anything and it's not overly shimmery. It's also easier to bring with you when you travel since it's a pressed eyeshadow (at least I find it's easier to travel with firm eyeshadows than loose ones).
Vanilla has more of a golden shimmer to it which makes it a warmer shade of white. It may also be too shimmery if you're not into that. However, since Vanilla is a pigment you can use it to highlight your cheeks, mix it with clear lipgloss to use on your lips, mix it with your foundation or moisturizer to get an irridescent effect for your face, etc. It can be used for more things than Shroom.


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 30, 2008)

You also have to take in consideration which texture you prefer to work with, a loose powder like MAC pigment or eyeshadow. For everyday, I'd prefer Shroom.


----------



## redambition (Aug 30, 2008)

Shroom is a must have for me.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 31, 2008)

I like vanilla as a highlight, but shroom i use on my lid.


----------

